# Accountant



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone

Can anyone please recommend an English speaking accountant that they have used in or around the Tavira area. We are setting up our self employed business and could really do with some advise.
Please PM me if its against forum rules
Thank you

RK


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

randikev said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Can anyone please recommend an English speaking accountant that they have used in or around the Tavira area. We are setting up our self employed business and could really do with some advise.
> Please PM me if its against forum rules
> ...


Hi RK. Sorry, but I cannot help in Tavira. Coimbra yes, but not Tavira.

I just wanted to say hi and pleased to see that you made it over to PT OK. I hope that you are both settling in and dodging the sand flies.  Did your kitty enjoy the trip?

Colin


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Try Eurofinesco. They're midway in Algarve so not toooo far but anyway they do everything by email. Perfect English. They are fabulous and I've never met them. Do all twces etv for you.


----------



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Colin, just saw your post about an accountant in Coimbra. Can you please send me his details?

Thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

GARY WILLIAM said:


> Hello Colin, just saw your post about an accountant in Coimbra. Can you please send me his details?
> 
> Thanks


Will do Gary. I need to get his email address and phone number from my girlfriend and will send them on.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

GARY WILLIAM said:


> Hello Colin, just saw your post about an accountant in Coimbra. Can you please send me his details?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Gary

I have sent you a PM to avoid the possibility of falling foul of forum rules re advertising.


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

JohnBoy said:


> Hi RK. Sorry, but I cannot help in Tavira. Coimbra yes, but not Tavira.
> 
> I just wanted to say hi and pleased to see that you made it over to PT OK. I hope that you are both settling in and dodging the sand flies.  Did your kitty enjoy the trip?
> 
> Colin


Hi
Yes thank you we made it over fine. The ferry was a dream and we had a lovely drive through spain. The kitty is not impressed with the hot weather and spend her days sleeping. We are loving getting acquainted with people here. We are setting up a Pilates and Yoga business so are enjoying meeting like minded people and going to as many classes as possible. All in the name of research . 
Our biggest challenge at the moment is that we have to walk to reception every time we want wifi. You don't realise how reliant you are until its gone. But if this is going to be our biggest problem then its going to be easy
Sand flies not problem when you have strong deet!

RK


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you for that ill look them up 
RK


----------

